# InnoAX Extreme 5.1 sound card drivers?



## Error 404 (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't find them anywhere! All the download sites link to a 3rd party, which is dead. I happened to have this card lying around and I thought I might install it to take a little load off the CPU.
Does anyone know where I could possibly find some drivers for it? Even the manufacturer's website doesn't have them for download.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.ivmm.com/innoax/support/download.htm

Not what you want ?


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 23, 2009)

francis511 said:


> http://www.ivmm.com/innoax/support/download.htm
> 
> Not what you want ?



Try clicking the Download button for the InnoAX Extreme 5.1 driver, and you'll see my problem: the link is dead, and so far every other download site links to that download. 

EDIT: I just read the note at the top of the page. I dont know how old it is, but it sais they are upgrading their FTP hardware, so I think I'll try tomorow. If it doesn't work then, I'll go back to using onboard sound.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 24, 2009)

Only driver that doesn`t work is xp. Doesn`t the audio rack app work 4 u ?


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 24, 2009)

francis511 said:


> Only driver that doesn`t work is xp. Doesn`t the audio rack app work 4 u ?



Nope. I'll wait and see what happens though.


----------



## kysg (Jan 25, 2009)

Why did he have to spam what a total lameo


----------



## erocker (Jan 25, 2009)

Please don't quote spam, thanks.  Carry on.


----------

